#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [想法] 各位獸大們作畫時@@?

## 霸龍

我很好奇想知道其他獸在作畫時要如何才有靈感@@?
還有作畫時的環境又是如何@@?
還有完成時的心情又是如何@@?

1:我要看完漫畫或電影才有靈感XD

2:我的環境通常都是在房間.....而且要聽舞曲(非台)音量不能太小....太小就沒感覺了XP(畫圖騰時= =)

3:心情超開心的(我在說廢話......= =)

----------


## 幻貓

1.靈感啊‧‧‧等他自己出現吧！常常莫名其妙想一想就有啦~
2.隨性即可，只要不會有過多打擾就好。有時在課堂上，有時是念書時偷偷畫
〈天音：厚！好傢伙，跟你媽說！〉
3.愉悅是一定要的啦~通常很有成就感──我是那種畫不好就一定要修改到好的貓~

〈天音：嘿，你又不是什麼大畫家，有啥好說的啊？〉
〈幻：啐，我不能提供心得啊？小氣鬼~〉

----------


## 和魯夫

重要物品:紙+筆(癈話!!!)+燈光(更癈....)
心情:發呆or好心情or任何心情(equal to 沒說)
非必要但也很重要:音樂
靈感:Random(看漫畫,看電影,看電視,街邊的某人,某網,某圖,某情景,街邊的景物,妄想,呆想,空想,虛想,幻想,痴想......)
場所:任何(有桌椅就可以)(上課時最高!!!)
完成時的心情:看滿意度
以下是完成心情和做法:
int main()
{
if 满意時: (笑)(收起)||(掃瞄)||(上色)
else 不满意時: (笑)(收起)(封印)||(掃掉重畫)
return(0);
}

----------


## Ming

1. 獸友、夢還有獸誌主辦人xDDDDD
　(因為他會下題目，只好配合他的題目不斷的想想想)

2. 任何地方，火車上也可以
　安靜的咖啡廳最好，雖然機會不多

3. 通常是精疲力盡(現在很少輕鬆塗鴉了)，看到一堆問題可是沒精力改了
　又累積一個作品很開心，希望自己以後技術好一點

----------


## 博樹

平常在房間 教室上課畫畫畫....
靈感是隨時出沒．ω．


畫的好→保存進抽屜(笑)

畫的差→ 直接撕爛 丟垃圾筒


沒掃瞄機 上傳無效化(死)

多撕才會多進步(啥)

----------


## 狼魂

想到就畫 通常是上課無聊時
有靈感的話  就畫出來
沒的話 就同樣的畫 不停的重畫

完成的話  心血來潮 就用滑鼠在畫一便  (因為沒任何道具可掃進電腦)
或者請幼狼幫我掃進電腦了 ：3

作品完成是很高興  看到沒人回就很點點點 = =a
反正現在也很少貼圖了 大都用MSN傳一傳給別人看而已

----------


## M.S.Keith

靈感嗎....大概隨時都會有.....

只是不知道啥時來罷了~~~

心情..不一定...因為我畫的感覺有時很悲傷..有時很快樂..(我畫諾亞克跟博樹的那張也不知啥時能po上來....)

----------


## Wolfang

首先我先說我不是像諸位般司於畫圖....

畫圖時：
音樂是會聽的 --古典樂、搖滾樂.....要看做畫主題是啥
然後一定要有參考圖 (照片什麼都好，我不是印象派的)、直尺、三角板、三角板、圓規、素描鉛筆、方格描圖紙(謝謝漂亮又溫柔的命狼狼啦 )
然後開始磨磨磨磨磨...........

XD

----------


## 野

不管怎樣~靈感我是說來就來XD，因為捨不得放下筆嘛...愛畫愛畫~~(謎:你手段掉最好啦...)

環境咩~~我相信這是眾獸的最佳選擇!!有著無聊老師及快(已)睡著學生的教室阿!!!!
不論刮風下雪，陰天晴天雨天星期天(毆)~都可以安心自在的畫畫～

畫畫當然是心情好才會的好啦~~心情不好也可以拿畫畫來紓解阿~恩恩!

總而言之，言而總之...畫畫是好事阿~

----------


## 楓狼

先說~~我畫的不好OTZ\
我畫圖的時候大概都是在上課吧(不用功)
因為時間多比較安靜
靈感喔我都先畫玩再修改的說^^"

----------


## 夜冥貓妖‧晏

我‥‥我沒有一點作畫獸人的能力‥‥
我光是畫人就很讓我傷腦筋了‥‥


我不知道我什麼時候哪天心血來潮呢‥‥

我角色已經想完了，可是卻一點兒也話不出來，
我很有可能出現雜種畫風‥‥

例如‥‥：日、港慢全搞在一起‥‥

----------


## 奇修‧諾亞克

靈感阿...大部分都沒靈感可言...

只是有時候想到，滑鼠就開始亂撇個幾道，撇一撇就莫名其妙的變成圖了￣▽￣"a

像是上次聖誕節那一張，本來只是想看看帽子怎麼畫，結果帽子畫完就順手把臉畫上去了，接下來....越畫越多....就完成了＝ ＝|||

大概是看心情在畫畫吧^^"

----------


## 鵪鶉

作畫的環境大部分是自己的書桌自己的房間
說明一點其實是到處都可以(炸)
因為隨著靈感嘛.....(謎)
睡覺躺在床上時候可能突然有靈感
就把畫板和畫紙抓來畫
連廁所都可以.....(更加炸XDDD")
靈感嘛...大部分是聽音樂和散步比較能得到
大概就是....醬子..吧?!(毆)

----------


## 伊魯

我常常是讀書讀到一半靈感就出現了
馬上把課本丟掉開始畫

通常是在不能碰電腦的情形下才會偶爾給他畫一張
從來都不用上課時間畫圖的
不是專心上課就是睡覺(後者佔大多數XD)

----------


## 虛空‧貝雷傑

我平時就有靈感，但是要畫的時候就突然...卡住了，不知道要怎麼畫...，所以每次畫完都立刻擦掉，很少有保留下來的屍體(？)，有沒有人能給我一些畫畫的建議？  :Shocked: 

ps：我是認識德洛斯以後才開始努力畫畫的~~謝了，德洛斯~~

----------


## J.C.

Q:在作畫時要如何才有靈感@@? 
大部分靠腦中的想像 有時靈感來自動漫畫或電影
如果真的不知道該畫什麼 就為自己定一套訓練目標 例如想練習畫盔甲 就畫一系列穿盔甲的獸 


Q:還有作畫時的環境又是如何@@? 
要有平整堅硬穩固的畫圖桌面 (放在腿上畫很累的)
絕對不能有煙味<=我個人的好惡
不喜歡有人盯著我畫
最好可以聽搖滾樂
除此之外的條件都可接受


Q:還有完成時的心情又是如何@@? 
自己想畫的圖=>耶 完成啦 打電動去
委託=>呼 終於完成了 打電動去
上班要畫的圖=>唉 終於搞定了 打混去

----------


## Ghostalker

我很好奇想知道其他獸在作畫時要如何才有靈感@@? 
還有作畫時的環境又是如何@@? 
還有完成時的心情又是如何@@? 

1.聽音樂。當然，如果有其他的情況，如電影、動漫之類的經典情節，或者生活中印象深刻的事情，那麼不需要聽音樂也可以

2.安靜.....其實混亂也可以.....但是不可以一邊畫一邊交談

3.高興，還有“終於完成了”的如釋重負感覺

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

我很好奇想知道其他獸在作畫時要如何才有靈感@@? 

Q:因為不才在早期，甚至現在偶爾都會有所謂的低潮期。
為了避免"想畫圖卻無圖可畫"這種狀況，必須在平時累積靈感，
最好是能大量閱讀、仔細的觀察周遭的事物、
敞開心胸去體驗美──讓自己感動，靈感因而產生，
同時也能練一些基礎人物，能讓自己不論何時都畫的出來也不錯！
像不才的閱讀量：16歲、1300本書(不包含雜誌、漫畫)
大概像這樣，就不會有所謂的沒靈感了=w="(被踹)

還有作畫時的環境又是如何@@? 

要看是哪種圖囉～
如果是很精細的刻圖，不才都會把工作留到回家後窩進工作室來做，
桌子的空間要夠、旁邊能放水、有冷氣、能聽音樂。
音樂對創作的影響很大，因此在畫圖時要先想好作品類型，配合同類型的音樂，事半功倍唷！像不才在畫萌獸時，大多聽大塚愛的歌；而畫黑暗系，那就聽Dreamtheater囉～。
總而言之，最好是個能營造氣氛，又沒人吵的地方。
不過像不才在畫塗鴉類的圖時，就偏好人多吵雜處，
但說來還是為了氣氛──只是不太方便與舒服就是了=w="

還有完成時的心情又是如何@@? 

好作品就有好心情～爛作品就有爛心情～
不過如果作品的內容太暗，自己也會陷入很沉的情緒中=w="
最爽的還是趕稿趕完啦XDD(爆)

以上嘿～[/quote]

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

我很好奇想知道其他獸在作畫時要如何才有靈感@@?發呆，上火車，看漫畫，看新聞，看卡通，看小說，逛街，打電腦，電玩，上課，隨便走來走去想著事情有時會撞到牆壁，看房子，看天空，去朋友家玩，看電影會浮現靈感～是這樣
還有作畫時的環境又是如何@@?在安靜的地方來畫圖，什麼事不管的，一直專心畫圖到晚上忘記看時間忘記看看喜歡卡通．．．每次錯過時間好幾次．．．囧
只好下戴全卡通來看～燒光碟當收藏=.=
還有完成時的心情又是如何@@?完成後很輕鬆來休息一下去玩電玩或上網，跟朋友上MSN來聊天...

----------


## 柩月

1.一直都是靈光一現　所以要趕快記（我懶的記...)

2.不是學校就是家裡

3.怨念解除.....(啥鳥!?)

----------

